# 2009 2.0T timing chain?



## AlexB18 (Jun 16, 2004)

So I hear there's going to be a timing chain on the 2009 2.0Ts... does anyone know anything about this? Is it a permanent chain that never needs replacing? That's the only thing I miss about my LT1... argh


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: 2009 2.0T timing chain? (AlexB18)*

Even chains will need to be replaced, eventually. The VR6 guys that I know usually get 150,000 miles before replacing the chain and tensioners.
Granted, the life of a timing chain is longer than a belt but not the life of the engine.


_Modified by Beancounter 12345 at 11:23 PM 3-26-2008_


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: 2009 2.0T timing chain? (AlexB18)*

It's supposed to be a "lifetime" chain. Not sure what that means in terms of mileage, though.


----------



## AlexB18 (Jun 16, 2004)

I've seen LT1s with 200-300k mile timing chains w/ no problems... but that's a 350 so i dunno how the germans do it


----------



## AlexB18 (Jun 16, 2004)

This is somewhat of a huge deal in cost of ownership and reliability and hassle... I might suck it up and wait till 2009 for my GTI purchase... blah


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (AlexB18)*

You mean the 2009 model? Rumors are that the new engines are/will be trickling in shortly, across the board.
Of course, that's just rumors at this point.
Early 2009 should see the MkVI, so that is another can of worms, there...


----------



## Athfar (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*

* Waits for 2009 *


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_Early 2009 should see the MkVI, so that is another can of worms, there...









in europe or here?
mk4's were out for 6 years here
this is only the third full year of mk5's. doesnt make sense they would bring out the mk6 so soon.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (defrost)*

It's been five years in Europe. MkVI is scheduled to be shown in Europe this Fall, with sales starting soon thereafter (perhaps delayed to the very beginning of 2009).
For the Golf/Rabbit/GTI, there is really no other place to build them for the US, currently, than Wolfsburg, so my assumption is that we will see the MkVI Rabbit/GTI after the usual shipping delay, very early 2009.
Winterkorn has hinted that the Jetta will move to the new platform on a timely basis, which makes sense, given that the most important changes are to save production cost (it takes way too many hours to build a MkV, compared to industry norm). I wouldn't be surprised to see the new Jetta Sedan also still in 2009, or very early 2010. 
The wagon has always had its own cycle, lagging behind by years. So it may not be renewed, for a while longer.


----------



## applen (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (AlexB18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexB18* »_This is somewhat of a huge deal in cost of ownership and reliability and hassle... I might suck it up and wait till 2009 for my GTI purchase... blah

it's easier to change a timing belt vs a timing chain no? therefore it will cost you a lot less to change a timing belt vs a chain.
that being said i had a timing belt fail on my 92 passat (2.0) @ ~140k (bought it at 124k and assumed the dealer i bought it from and/or the previous owner had replaced it... but that's what happens when you don't know what you are doing and you assume) and it cost me $1500










_Modified by applen at 9:43 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (feels_road)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feels_road* »_It's been five years in Europe. MkVI is scheduled to be shown in Europe this Fall, with sales starting soon thereafter (perhaps delayed to the very beginning of 2009).
For the Golf/Rabbit/GTI, there is really no other place to build them for the US, currently, than Wolfsburg, so my assumption is that we will see the MkVI Rabbit/GTI after the usual shipping delay, very early 2009.
Winterkorn has hinted that the Jetta will move to the new platform on a timely basis, which makes sense, given that the most important changes are to save production cost (it takes way too many hours to build a MkV, compared to industry norm). I wouldn't be surprised to see the new Jetta Sedan also still in 2009, or very early 2010. 
The wagon has always had its own cycle, lagging behind by years. So it may not be renewed, for a while longer.

any pics of what the mk6 gti would look like?


----------



## nicko (Jul 29, 2000)

*Re: (defrost)*

Here is some spy pics. http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...spied
Video: http://www.worldcarfans.com/40...video










_Modified by nicko at 11:49 AM 3-28-2008_


----------



## Twelvizm (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (nicko)*

Here's the 2.0T FSI forum's thread on this matter:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3749316


----------



## jrowny (Sep 11, 2005)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

I wouldn't wait for the new engine, it doesn't look like it will be a very mod-friendly engine.


----------



## Uberholverbot (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: (nicko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nicko* »_Here is some spy pics. http://www.worldcarfans.com/90...spied
Video: http://www.worldcarfans.com/40...video









_Modified by nicko at 11:49 AM 3-28-2008_


wtf







nooooo... so suzuki-mitsubishiish


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (jrowny)*

huh not sure what i think about that. it looks ok, but i think i may like the mk5 more.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (jrowny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrowny* »_I wouldn't wait for the new engine, it doesn't look like it will be a very mod-friendly engine.

Sure, if the manufacturer can only get ~260ft-lbs out of it in its very first release, without hardware changes, time to give up on it...


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (feels_road)*

I hope this time they will include a LSD.... Itis a shame to have so much torque without LSD. A crappy 6yo nissan SPEC V come with LSD.


----------



## ssaffioti (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (Twelvizm)*

I much prefer chains to belts, but remember that the reason why timing belts last so long in pushrod engines like the LT1 us because the chain is very short, and doesn't require a whole bunch of plastic guards, which are the typical wear points that require service. This being said, I prefer to have the warning of a rattling chain than the sudden catastrophic failure of the belt due to any of its multiple dependent parts (waterpump, etc).


----------



## Blympie (Mar 3, 2007)

Just remember lifetime to a manufactuer usually means about a min of 100,000 miles. I know Gm's moto is if it has 10yrs/100,000 miles its gotten a full life out of it. Although I know that Acura is different and they warranty things past 100,000 miles quite a bit due to malfunctions in design. I dont work or havent worked for VW so I dont know them. Just to give you an idea though


----------

